# Turbogarden Ebb & Flow knockoff



## fleshstain (Oct 23, 2009)

i used a turbogarden ebb & flow 2' x 3' system in the past and had amazing results.... when i wanted to add another one, but didn't want to shell out another $250, i came up with this version.... it's almost the same exact size, holds the same number of plants, and a reservoir you can actually fit 25 gallons in.... 

if you live in the states you can get the tubs at your local home depot....

so here's the parts list and cost:

2 - 27ga tubs  $12.00/ea
1 - ebb & flow fitting $8.00
1 - 265gph pump $0.00 (already had)
1 - 6" air disc $6.00
1 - air pump $0.00 (already had)
14 - 5" kords $0.00 (already had)

total cost:  $38.00 plus tax

if you didn't have the pumps and pots i'd add another $20-$30....

overall, a helluva lot cheaper than the botanicare version and just as good.... if not a little bit better.... the turbogarden took 4-5 minutes to flood and 10-12 minutes per cycle.... my version actually floods in just over 1 minute and is totally drained in 4-5 minutes.... i feel the shorter cycle allows for feeding with the confidence of knowing you're not going to drown your roots....


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 23, 2009)

That is awesome dude! way to save your bucks!


----------



## willowgrow (Oct 23, 2009)

Awesome setup; Im going w/ ebb & flow for my next grow and I was thinking of something like this.  Is there anything special w/ the individual pots?  Or are they just normal 5" square pots w/ drain holes at the bottom?  Oh and where did you find them, can't seem to find sq. pots anywhere

Thanks!


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 24, 2009)

thanks guys!

willowgrow - the pots are indeed just regular 5" squares with drain holes at the bottom.... we have a couple hydroponic stores in the area that sell them.... have you tried your local nurseries?


----------



## willowgrow (Oct 24, 2009)

Checked local hydro shop, lowes, HD, etc.  No luck, but I can always just order them online.  I was j/w if they had additional drain holes or something to allow them to 'fill' more efficiently in a ebb & flow setup.

Your going to go SOG right?  What strain are you looking at & how tall will you let them get before 12/12?


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 25, 2009)

i picked them up from our local hydro store.... i think they were about 75 cents each.... they have 8 drainage holes which is pretty much standard, from what i've noticed, for smaller pots....  you could also use 6" squares or rounds but i believe you'd only be able to fit 8, maybe 10 if you used rounds....

yeah, i pretty much put my clones in to flower shortly after they've rooted and i'm seeing new green growth.... height is normally 6-8 when i put them in.... the finish stretching right around 2 to 2 1/2 feet, depending on the strain....  i've got 4 different strains going right now.... Mr Nice SSH, Skunkman's WW, Next Generation Grapefruit, and a strain my friend in Belgium bred that he calls SourJack.... it's an E.C. Sour Diesel mom crossed with a Jack Herer father....

i'll have a journal up and going in another week or so when everything's a little farther along.... here's a pic of the cabinet i've been using for vegging and clones for the past couple of years....


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 25, 2009)

sweet. lil cab man.. what kinda cab is that?? looks like the perfect size for moms/clones/sm,veg.. does it still all break down?? like the walls and that.(to make it flat) thanx
LH


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 25, 2009)

Very nice set up your runnin bro !  clean as a whistle too


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks guys.... i've been able to use this cab for mainly keeping a couple moms and my clone machine.... when the moms outgrow it they go into flower and i just start a new one with one of my best clones....

to answer your question LEFTHAND, it is comprised of all panels that snap together.... it can totally break down in a few minutes if you had too.... i constantly pop the doors on and off for doing maintenance, cleaning, and refilling my cloner.... it's a Sterilite cabinet I got a while back at HD for $90.... it has served me very well....

i'm looking to upgrade to a bigger cab when i pick my SSH moms....


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 26, 2009)

got it up and running with some SourJack clones and got my journal started....


----------

